# Better Nibs



## vacca rabite (Feb 9, 2012)

I just finished my first pen (and first "real" lathe project). It's an El Grande from WoodCraft. The pen looks great, but I am very disappointed in how it writes. The nib flows ink unevenly and I have to make a few strokes before it flows ink at all.  I also like a bolder script.  I think it needs a better nib. 

What's out there, and will a better nib make a difference?

I should add I use a Waterman fountain pen as my every day pen, so maybe my expectations are too high. But I have to think this can be improved. 
Zach


----------



## glycerine (Feb 9, 2012)

Is this a fountain pen? (I ask because some people call the end of a rollerball or ballpoint a nib as well.) If so, Bock nibs are good...
EDIT:  I see you added that it is in fact a fountain pen.  Peter and I are on the same page, check out the link he has provided...


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, you can "upgrade" to a better (Bock) nib. Contact Roy (OHLAHOMAN) or better still check out his web-site classicnib.com


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 9, 2012)

You could try Bock nibs, have a look here CLASSIC NIB - NIBS

Or Heritance nibs, have a look here Indy~Pen~Dance :: Pen Parts or Exotic Blanks

You might first have a look here though, http://www.penturners.org/forum/f139/iap-library-general-reference-77366/ have a look at the 'Behind the nib'. It'll walk you through tuning your nib.

AK


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just in case you were not aware, it may be able to be fixed with a little TLC.  Check this site out for a quick how to.

Edison Pen Company: IPGNibs2

Jason


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 9, 2012)

Zach - make sure your nib is tuned before you go out and spend money on a new nib.  Let me explain a little on this.  If you do not know how to tune a nib, then educate yourself.  Tuning is more than looking to see if the tines are aligned, it has to do with making sure the nib is placed right on the feed and that your slit is adjusted for ink flow.  I have had a $289 nib (that's right just the nib and feed for that) write bad because it was not tuned.  Once tuned it was sweet.  So just remember that an upgrade nib does not guarantee a better writer, being able to adjust and tune your nib does.  Once you have that down then look into an upgrade nib to experience the difference between stock nibs and quality nibs.


----------



## GoatRider (Feb 9, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> Just in case you were not aware, it may be able to be fixed with a little TLC.  Check this site out for a quick how to.
> 
> Edison Pen Company: IPGNibs2
> 
> Jason



Nice article!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 9, 2012)

The YouTube Icon on my computer just opened up and begged for a video on nib tune up. There are many wonderful nib suppliers on this site that could make "a picture worth 1000 words"! 


PLEASE!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 9, 2012)

Andy if you will loan me a video camera with a macro lens, I will get right on that.  :biggrin:  It is hard enough to photograph the tip of the nib like Brian did and nearly impossible to do it in video.


----------



## vacca rabite (Feb 9, 2012)

Do nibs "break in?"
I took my pen to work today and used it instead of my trusty waterman.  By the end of the day it was writing much better then it was in the beginning of the day.  I am going to tune it this evening after I put my son to bed, but simply writing with it for a day seemed to help a lot.

Zach


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 9, 2012)

Zack, if you have any brown paper bags around the house, while watching TV tonight get a TV tray and empty the cartridge (remove it) and just write figure 8's, do this for about 15 minutes at a time. Rest for 15 and do it again. A fig. 8 has every curve of your handwriting and the brown paper is about 12000 grit and will polish your nib. This is not tuning it but is polishing it to your handwriting and will make a world of difference. Do this for two to three nights and you'll be amazed...


----------



## vacca rabite (Feb 9, 2012)

That makes a lot of sense.

I think that I remember my Waterman pens being finicky when I first started using them ages ago, and them getting better.  I think that it has been so long that I just forgot.

Zach


----------



## Shock me (Feb 9, 2012)

Consider also experimenting with different inks. Don't even think about using the ink that comes standard with the components. If your pen is acting finicky, try a more "lubricated" ink (Noodler's Eel series comes to mind). DIYer's sometimes add a SMALL amount of dish soap to achieve the same result. For me, it's often a matter of trial and error finding an ink that gets along with my pen.

Beyond simple polishing, nib tuning can do wonders, but isn't for the faint of heart. Practice on those stock nibs that will pile up as you replace them with better.


----------

